# Dish 622 DVR, Archos 605 and DVR Station and a headache!



## gobears72 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Guys - 

I need some help. I won't bore you with the 8 hours of install efforts on my own or the 3 hours on the phone with Archos' Support team... 

I just need some quick help....I've got a LCD and an Archos 605 and DVR Station. 

I'd like to think I'm somewhat tech savvy - but can't figure it out and the Archos Support team has confused me... 

As it stands, obviously, I'm using my Dish 622 for HD TV. I want to use the DVR Station to record off of Dish. Where should Station sit in the config - in between the Dish receiver and the TV? If so, do you use the "Europe (per documentation)" connections on the back of the DVR Station - because if I use composite I lose my HD, right? 

I assume this isn't very hard, but I'm frustrated and will be forced to return it if I can't get it up and working....I don't think I'm looking for anything extraordinary -- Archos to record via DVR while maintaining the ability to get HD over my LCD TV? 

Any help would be so much appreciated! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

gobears72 said:


> Hi Guys -
> 
> I need some help. I won't bore you with the 8 hours of install efforts on my own or the 3 hours on the phone with Archos' Support team...
> 
> ...


I'm confused as well. I thought the 605 is WiFi, and with the Archos supplied DISH Plug-In, recording would be via WiFi, eliminating any reason for cabling  
Correct, if you connect composite between your TV and 622, you would lose HD. I guess I don't understand how or why the DVR Station is used with the WiFi 605.


----------



## gobears72 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ken Green said:


> I'm confused as well. I thought the 605 is WiFi, and with the Archos supplied DISH Plug-In, recording would be via WiFi, eliminating any reason for cabling
> Correct, if you connect composite between your TV and 622, you would lose HD. I guess I don't understand how or why the DVR Station is used with the WiFi 605.


Thanks Ken - so your take the only benefit to watch recorded shows on the 605 is to transfer SD content from the 622?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have one of the new Archos devices but I have a PocketDish AV700 which is made by Archos. With it you can use the USB connection to transfer recordings from the DVR HDD to the PocketDish. It takes 10-15 minutes per hour of recording. With this technique you don't record directly to the PD but do a normal DVR recording and then transfer it to the PD so no connection is needed except the USB cable. You can use a composit or SVideo connection to record to the PD just like you would with a DVDR or VCR, but of course that takes a lot longer. 

The problem with the PD is that they do not support HD so you have to record the SD version of a program in order to transfer it. Do the newer devices support HD? Do they have HD displays?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

gobears72 said:


> Thanks Ken - so your take the only benefit to watch recorded shows on the 605 is to transfer SD content from the 622?


That is the design of the 605 in its stand-alone state.

It would appear, by utilizing the Recording Station, it then becomes available to record directly from the source to the 605.

Not being familiar with the Recording Station, I'm not certain where/how it would be cabled in the configuration, presuming it is possible to record content sourced out from the 622.

Since the content can only be SD, my first instinct would be to make the Recording Station/605 the TV2 of the 622, so cabling only needs to be either coax or composite. You could set that up, and see if you can record the 622 sourced content.

If you do, we'd all appreciate knowing the outcome.


----------



## gobears72 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ken Green said:


> That is the design of the 605 in its stand-alone state.
> 
> It would appear, by utilizing the Recording Station, it then becomes available to record directly from the source to the 605.
> 
> ...


Ken - works like a charm. After talking to a Supervisor (before reading your note) at Archos, this was their suggestion as well - works like a charm.

Thanks for the help!!


----------

